# goin away



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Im goin away on the 26th and wont come back until the 30th. If the last time I feed them is the 25th and then I feed them again on the 30th should they be fine?


----------



## ch2linda (Dec 19, 2006)

going four days without food should not hurt your fish


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Agreed. They'll be fine.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Should be OK.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I leave mine over the weekends all the time Bear, the only ones I worry about are the babies, I make sure they have Java Moss so they can munch on the microbs that live in it.
Have fun on your trip


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Im leaving from the 31st-25th..... would my fish be okay without food for a monht


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Uhh....No.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

ha, just kidding. But i am going away for a month. Im leaving it up to my father to care for it, but of course im leaving a fellow reefer's number by them in case something goes wrong.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

lol, I knew you were not being serious.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Haha, just had to make sure


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

I've gone two weeks (and a few times three) and the fish were all fine. I do a water change a few days before a long departure and take off. But just a long weekend I wouldn't even think twice (while gone).


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol... harif, just so he doesn't over feed, create a calendar with feedings every other day, then package food in small ziplocks with dates on them. My dad had a tendence to do that while I was gone... man did that not work out or what!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I feed my fish mostly frozen foods, so im going to advise him by the cube


----------

